
What Do Men Think It Means to Be a Man? - eevilspock
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-do-men-think-it-means-to-be-a-man/
======
horsecaptin
Many non-white men who would rather not be put in the same group as women in
debate(s) about equality.

